# Illustrator CS4, Mosaiksteine auswählen



## chroma-pr (20. Juli 2010)

hallo,
ich habe in Illustrator CS4 ein Mosaik über 'Create Object Mosaic' erstellt und habe eine Gruppierung mit gefüllten Vektoren bekommen (den Steinen des Mosaiks). Jeden einzelnen Stein kann ich mit dem Selection Tool auswählen. Leider haben die Steine unterschiedliche Farben, obwohl das jpeg, über das ich das Mosaik generiert hatte, nur schwraz/weiss war.

Ich möchte jetzt alle farbigen Steine auswählen und die nur weissen Steine nicht ausgewählt lassen. Um dann den farbigen Steinen eine schwarze Füllung zu geben.

Es klappt schon mit dem Auswählen über Object->Select nicht. Es wird nie mehr als 1 Stein ausgewählt. Und danach (vermute ich), werden auch bestimmt nicht nur die farbigen Steine ausgewählt und die weissen nicht mit ausgewählt.

Wie muß ich die Gruppierung des Mosaiks bearbeiten, um die gewünschte Auswahl vornehmen zu können. 'Ungroup' vorzunehmen ist ja einfach, aber was mach ich dann?

Gruss rene


----------



## smileyml (20. Juli 2010)

Eventuell mit dem Zauberstab alle weißen auswählen (evtl. die Toleranz anpassen) und dann die Auswalh umkehren?!

Grüße Marco


----------



## chroma-pr (21. Juli 2010)

... ja so hab ich es dann auch gemacht, allerdings mit 'select' und dann die Auswahl umgekehrt. So gehtt's!
Danke smileyml!

rene


----------

